# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Μεγάλο το κείμενο, αδερφέ

## Ondine

Χαίρετε και αντιχαίρετε που λέει και η γιαγιά μου, έχω να μπω στο φόρουμ πάνω από ένα χρόνο. Βρίσκομαι όμως σε κατάσταση αμόκ εδώ και 4 μήνες. Είμαι μια τρελή, 23 χρονών σχεδόν, που έχασε πριν έναν αιώνα 20 κιλά, μετά έχασε και άλλα πέντε, έφτασε κάποτε στα 57 κιλά με ύψος 1,72. Μέσα σε 1,5 χρόνο είχα ξαναβάλει πολλά, πρέπει να είχα φτάσει τα 75. 57 και 75, καλόοοο. Το φθινόπωρο του 2012 κάτι μου την έδωσε πάλι και τα έδωσα ΟΛΑ να χάσω κιλά. Τον Ιανουάριο του '13, είχα πέσει στα 55(!!), για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου τόσο αδύνατη. Κρατήθηκα τόσο χαμηλά μέχρι και τον Αύγουστο που μόλις μας πέρασε. Το πώς κρατήθηκα και το πώς έχασα τόσα πολλά μέσα σε 4,5 μήνες, είναι μια ιστορία πονεμένη. Σταμάτησα να τρώω οτιδήποτε στο οποίο δεν αναγράφονταν θερμίδες. Δεν έκανα δίαιτα με μαρούλια και ντομάτες, αλλά έτρωγα ΝΤΑΝ 1200 θερμίδες. 1200 θερμίδες που μπορεί να προέρχονταν από ό, τι θέλετε. Σοκολάτα, παγωτό, ψωμί τοστ, ρυζογκοφρέτες, λουκάνικα γαλοπούλας, φρυγανιές, κανένα μήλο στο τσακίρ κέφι που με την φαντασία μου του πατούσα μια σφραγίδα ότι έχει 100 θερμίδες. Έπαιρνα λοιπόν μόνο τόσες θερμίδες για έξι περίπου συνεχόμενες μέρες και συνήθως γύρω στην 7η, 8η μερα, "έπεφτα" στο φαγητό. Έτρωγα π.χ δυο τεράστια μπολ με βρώμη και μέλι, και ψωμιά στο καπάκι ή φαγητό της μάνας μου που τόσο μου έλειπε. Όλα σε ποσότητες που με κάνανε να πρήζομαι υπερβολικά και να βάζω μετά την τελευταία μπουκιά, τα κλάματα. Κλάματα γοερά και απαρηγόρητα. Παρ' όλα τα "υπερφαγικά", αδυνάτιζα συνέχεια. Την άλλη μέρα, ξυπνούσα επίπεδη και ήρεμη, όλα είχαν φύγει και ξεκινούσα και πάλι χαρούμενη την φοβερή μου δίαιτα για άλλες 6 μέρες. Φορούσα ό, τι ήθελα, τα μισά μου ρούχα έπεφταν στα πατώματα αν έκανα δυο βήματα, τα μάγουλά μου είχαν ρουφηχτεί και ένιωθα ανάλαφρη. Ζούσα όμως καθημερινά με το άγχος "να αντέξω και σήμερα". Κάθε μέρα ήταν πρόκληση: θα τα καταφέρω ή όχι; Κάποιοι με βλέπαν ανορεξική, έβλεπα συμφοιτήτριές μου να κοιτάνε τα πόδια μου και να συνοφρυώνονται. Εγώ μέσα μου γελούσα επειδή νόμιζα ότι ζηλεύουν. Ευτυχώς τα πράγματα δεν πήραν ποτέ ιδιαίτερα άσχημες διαστάσεις, σε κάποιο σημείο σταμάτησα να αδυνατίζω, έμενα όπως ήμουν. Βέβαια σε κάτι εξετάσεις αίματος που είχα κάνει, το πάγκρεάς μου δεν ήταν και πολύ στα καλά του, αλλά το ξεπεράσαμε αυτό. Τέλος πάντων, θα μπω στο τι συμβαίνει τώρα. Τον Σεπτέμβριο που μας πέρασε, βίωσα μια πολύ ιδιαίτερη και στρεσογόνα κατάσταση, βρέθηκα σε μέρη και σε χρόνους που ποτέ δεν φαντάστηκα, τσιτώθηκα πολύ και με μια βεβαιότητα ότι "εγώ τώρα είμαι αδύνατη, και δεν παχαίνω", άρχισα να τρώω ανεξέλεγκτα. Όλο τον Οκτώβριο και σχεδόν όλο τον Νοέμβριο έτρωγα πάρα πολύ. Χωρίς να μετράω τίποτα, καμία θερμίδα. Κρέατα, ψωμιά, μακαρόνια, μπουγάτσες, σοκολάτες ολόκληρες, κατέβαζα ένα ολόκληρο κουτί fitness bar μόνο για πλάκα. Δεν δικαιολογώ τον εαυτό μου, δεν μπορώ να τον δικαιολογήσω, αλλά βίωνα μια πολύ παράξενη και αγχωτική κατάσταση, μακριά από τους πάντες και τα πάντα, κλεισμένη τις περισσότερες ώρες μέσα σε ένα σπίτι ολομόναχη, βλέποντας σειρές στον υπολογιστή. Μόνο που το πρόβλημα ήταν διπλό. Δεν ήταν μόνο ότι ένιωθα ότι παχαίνω, όσο κι αν δεν ήθελα να το πιστεύω. Έχω παχύνει κι άλλες φορές στη ζωή μου, αλλά δεν ένιωθα έτσι. Ξυπνούσα και κοιμόμουν μονίμως με μια πρησμένη κυριολεκτικά κοιλιά. Ακόμα και αν είχα να φάω 15 ώρες, και ξεκινούσα με κάτι ελαφρύ για πρωινό (για τα μάτια του κόσμου), ήμουν φουσκωμένη σαν έγκυος. Και όχι μόνο ήμουν τουμπανιασμένη, αλλά πονούσα κιόλας. Πονούσαν τα έντερά μου, τα στομάχια μου, τα συκώτια μου, τα πλευρά μου. Δεν πάχαινα ας πούμε ομαλά. Η κοιλιά έκανε κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό, γέμιζε αέρα και υγρά που δεν έφευγαν με τίποτα. Τα χέρια μου ήταν σαν κλαριά (ακόμα), τα πόδια μου ήταν κανονικά και η κοιλιά μου ήταν ένα βουνό. Άρχισα να κατασταλάζω ότι είναι άγχος όλος αυτός ο αέρας, ότι έχω το σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου, ότι πρέπει να κάνω δίαιτα και να ηρεμήσω. Όμως και μόνο η λέξη δίαιτα, άναβε λαμπάκια στον εγκέφαλο ότι είμαι χοντρή, με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο και να το ρίχνω ξανά στο φαγητό. Κάποια στιγμή όλο αυτό κορυφώθηκε, άρχισα να έχω απίστευτους πόνους χαμηλά στην κοιλιά, πήγα για υπέρηχο, ένας ωραιότατος γιατρός έβγαλε πόρισμα ότι έχω σκωληκοειδίτιδα, στο παρατσάκ γλίτωσα την εγχείρηση, θα με ανοίγανε τζάμπα και βερεσέ γιατί δεν είχα τίποτα. Παρ' όλα αυτά νοσηλεύτηκα για μια μέρα, έκανα πυρετούς, είχα μεγάλες γαστρεντερικές διαταραχές. Στο νοσοκομείο που με ζύγισαν (και καλά πριν την εγχείρηση), έπαθα το σοκ της ζωής μου, ήμουν 67 κιλά. Έβαλα μέσα σε 2-3 μήνες, 12 κιλά!?!? Βέβαια ζυγίστηκα με ρούχα, παπούτσια, είχα μόλις φάει κάτι μπουκιές κρέατος, η κοιλιά μου ήταν τουμπανιασμένη από τον πόνο και τα νερά που έπινα όλη μέρα, αλλά έστω πες ότι είμαι 65, συν 10 κιλά από αυτό που ήμουν πέρυσι. Όταν μου βάλανε τον ορό, άρχισα να κλαίω φανταστείτε, όχι επειδή θα εγχειριζόμουνα, αλλά επειδή η ζυγαριά του νοσοκομείου με έδειξε 67 κιλά. Η μαμά μου η καημένη τα έχασε, έλεγε αν είναι δυνατόν, δεν σου μιλάω άλλο! Εγώ εκεί, ένιωθα πρησμένη, πονεμένη, με έναν ορό στο χέρι, άσχημη και αποκρουστική. Τέλος πάντων, αυτά συνέβησαν κοντά έναν μήνα πριν. Όταν βγήκα απ' το νοσοκομείο, πήγα σε γαστρεντερολόγο, και γαμώ την γκαντεμιά μου, δεν ήμουν τόσο πρησμένη εκείνη την μέρα για να δει κι αυτός το βάσανό μου. "Μα δεν είσαι πρησμένη¨", "Μα δεν έχεις μετεωρισμούς". Άρχισα να πιστεύω ότι θεωρώ εγώ ότι έχω κάτι για να δικαιολογήσω το πάχος της κοιλιάς μου. Τελικά, δεν είχα και τόσο άδικο. Ο γιατρός αυτός μου έδωσε κάτι χάπια για το έντερο, μου είπε ότι πάσχω από σύνδρομο ευερέθιστου εντέρου, μου σύστησε μικρά, τακτικά γεύματα, να κόψω τις κόλες λάιτ και το τσιγάρο, να μην τρώω σοκολάτες, να μην πίνω φραπέδες, να μην μιλάω και να μην κάνω σεξ (πλακίτσα). :starhit: Και τέλος, να ΞΕ-αγχωθώ. Και μόνο που σου λένε ξεαγχώσου, αγχώνεσαι! Πήρα αυτά τα χάπια όλο τον μήνα που διανύουμε τώρα, όντως έκαναν δουλειά, η κοιλιά ξεπρήστηκε πολύ, αποδείχτηκε ότι μέσα σε όλα είχα μια μόλυνση στο έντερο που ξεκίνησε πριν καν αρχίσω εγώ να τρώω σαν 3 άντρες μαζί. Μπορεί λοιπόν, ένα βήμα να έγινε και αντικειμενικά η κοιλιά μου να μην έχει τόσο μεγάλο πρόβλημα πια, όμως έχω εγώ. Νιώθω ντροπή για τον εαυτό μου που είμαι +12 κιλά ξαφνικά, νιώθω αηδία που τα μπούτια μου μεγάλωσαν, νιώθω άσχημα που δεν μπορώ να φορέσω τα ρούχα που θέλω όπως τα θέλω, νιώθω ανήμπορη να ξανακάνω σκληρή δίαιτα ή έστω δίαιτα σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου, καθώς όπως προείπα πολύ πρόσφατα πέρασα δύσκολη φάση με άλλα θέματα. Είναι σαν να βγαίνω από τούνελ, το φως είναι ακόμα μακριά, είμαι εξαντλημένη ψυχικά και απλά μια δίαιτα νιώθω ότι δεν χωράει πουθενά. Απ' την άλλη δεν αντέχω τον εαυτό μου. Δεν είμαι αυτή που θέλω να είμαι. Νιώθω μεγαλόσωμη και δεν μ' αρέσει αυτό. Αυτοπεποίθηση μηδέν. Φοράω συνέχεια κολάν ή φόρμες και φαρδιές μπλούζες. Σε όλα αυτά ας βάλουμε ότι πλέον δεν είμαι φοιτήτρια ( πήρα πτυχίο), δεν έχω δουλειά (μας πήρανε τα σώβρακα), δεν έχω κοντά μου τα πρόσωπα που αγαπώ (λείπουν όλοι εδώ κι εκεί, η μάνα μου δουλεύει και μένει πλέον σε άλλη πόλη, ο αδερφός μου σπουδάζει σε άλλη πόλη, ο φίλος μου δουλεύει σε άλλη χώρα). Δεν κάνω απολύτως τίποτα όλη μέρα, απ' το να σκέφτομαι κατά πόσο πάχυνα και πώς θα αδυνατίσω. Μπορεί να έχω χάσει 1 κιλό μέσα σε 20 μέρες, και είναι μόνο ένα γιατί κάνω δίαιτα μια μέρα και την επόμενη τρώω. Κάνω δίαιτα 4 μέρες, μετά πάλι τρώω. Το ανώτερο που κατάφερα να φτάσω ήταν 6 μέρες , με μετρημένες πάλι όλες τις θερμίδες. Αλλά δεν ΑΝΤΕΧΩ. δεν έχω κανένα ψυχολογικό στήριγμα. Έχω βουλιάξει στους καναπέδες και άντε να πάω για κανα καφέ, αλλά πόσες ώρες μπορεί να φας σε έναν καφέ, άντε να περάσουν δυο ώρες και μετά πάλι να βρεθώ στον καναπέ και στο κρεβάτι μου παρέα με την πείνα μου. Κι εκεί έρχεται και με ρωτάει το σώμα μου: Γιατί να πεινάς; πήγαινε βρες λίγη χαρά στα μπισκότα ή στα σοκολατάκια ή γενικά σε ό, τι βρεθεί μπροστά. Και άμα φάω, δεν σταματάω, μέχρι να πρηστώ. Είναι σαν να λέω: ωραία, την κάναμε που την κάναμε τη μαλακία, ας φάμε όσο θέλουμε, τουλάχιστον να φχαριστηθούμε. Και όντως, πέρα από το πώς γουστάρω εγώ να με βλέπω στον καθρέφτη, δεν έχω αλλο λόγο να αδυνατίσω. Γκόμενο δεν ψάχνω, τον φίλο μου θα τον ξαναδώ σε 6 μή
νες (μέσα στους οποίους μπορώ να χάσω και να ξαναβάλω 10 κιλά), έξω δεν βγαίνω, όρεξη δεν έχω, το μαγιό μου επίσης θα το ξαναβάλω σε κανα 6μηνο (να πεις ότι είχα το άγχος της παραλίας). Δουλειά δεν έχω να απασχολώ το μυαλό μου, έψαξα πολύ, ρώτησα 20, απάντησαν οι 2 και άντε από βδομάδα να δούμε τι θα γίνει. Μακάρι να κάτσει τίποτα, τουλάχιστον να περνάει κανά οχτάωρο εκτός σπιτιού και ομφαλοσκόπησης. Τώρα γιατί κάθομαι και τα γράφω αυτά; Έτσι, θέλω κάπου να τα πω. Οι δικοί μου δεν με ακούνε πια, βαρέθηκαν. Όταν είπα στον αδερφό μου "πάχυνα και τι να κάνω", μου επιτέθηκε ότι λέω βλακείες και ότι αυτός βλέπει το ίδιο πράγμα και ακόμα καλύτερο. Τι να κάτσω να εξηγήσω; Για λαιμαργίες, βουλιμικά, υπερφαγικά, ανορεξικά συμπτώματα; Για ολόκληρες νύχτες ξαγρύπνιας; Για ρούχα που δεν μπαίνουν; Σε ποιον να τα πω; όταν τα λέω στον φίλο μου, στο περίφημο skype, λέει κι αυτός τα δικά του, είσαι πολύ λεπτή και πάλι, και καλύτερα έτσι, πριν ήσουν σκελετός και μπλα μπλα. Μόνο εμένα με ενοχλούν τα λακκάκια κυτταρίτιδας που έχουν εμφανιστεί στα ποδια μου και τα παχάκια στην πλάτη μου και το λίπος στα μπράτσα μου. Αλλά ναι, δεν ξεβραθώθηκα να δείχνω σε όλους ότι έκανα κυτταρίτιδα, ούτε φοράω αμάνικα να δείχνω τις μπρατσάρες μου. Ειδικά με τα ρούχα που φοράω μπορεί όντως να μην βλέπουν τίποτα, αλλά εγώ υποφέρω, υποφέρω ειλικρινά. Κάθε μέρα ξυπνάω με την απόφαση να τα καταφέρω επιτέλους να μην κρατάει η δίαιτα μια μέρα, κάνω σχεδιαγράμματα, τυπώνω ημερολόγια να μετράω τις μέρες, υπολογίζω θερμίδες, αγοράζω διαιτητικά προϊόντα, προσπαθώ να την βγάζω όσο πιο πολλές ώρες μπορώ χωρίς φαί, μόνο με καφέ, τσιγάρο, κανάν χυμό και να κρατάω τις περισσότερες θερμίδες για το βράδυ που πάντα βράδυ πέφτουν οι αντιστάσεις μου και τα γκρεμίζω όλα.Όσο πιο αργά τρώω, έστω και 2 φρυγανιές, τόσο πιο ομαλά κυλούνε όλα. Νομίζω ότι όχι μόνο δεν θα χάσω, αλλά ότι θα βάλω κι άλλα. Εκεί είναι που απελπίζομαι και με πιάνει σωματικός πόνος. :sniff: τι να κάνω? πώς να παρηγορήσω τον εαυτό μου; όταν όλα τα αγαπημένα πρόσωπα είναι μακριά; όταν έχω χάσει από την ζωή μου (έστω και προσωρινά) τον φίλο μου, που δεν μπορώ να πάω μια βόλτα μαζί του να ξεχαστώ, δεν μπορώ να γεμίσω το μυαλό μου μόνο με την σκέψη του και να ξεχάσω το φαί. όταν δεν συμβαίνει τίποτα γύρω μου και όλα έχουν πέσει σε άπνοια και ακινησία. έχω σταματήσει να ζω εδώ και 4 μήνες, τότε που ξεκίνησαν όλα. Δεν με αφορά τίποτα, δεν θέλω τους φίλους μου, δεν θέλω να συγκρίνομαι συνεχώς με γνωστά μου πρόσωπα που είναι τώρα πιο αδύνατα από μένα. Δεν αντέχω, συνέβησαν όλα πολύ γρήγορα, δεν πρόλαβα να χωνέψω τις αλλαγές μέσα μου και πάνω μου. Χθες έκανα δίαιτα, πήρα 1287 θερμίδες, πήρα ηρεμιστικό και κοιμήθηκα. Σήμερα είχα φτάσει αισίως τις 1400, και είπα οκ, φτάνει, καλά είναι , αύριο πάλι, αλλά δεν ησύχαζα απτην πείνα. Καρφωμένη στον καναπέ έβλεπα ένα σίριαλ όπου δυο βλαμμένα τρώγανε ιταλικό και το στομάχι μου αναποδογύριζε απ' την πείνα. Στην τελική, εφαγα μετά τις 1400 θερμίδες, 1,5 πιτόγυρο, 1 σοκολατάκι, λίγο ψωμί, 1 μερίδα πατάτες και τυρί. Έσκασα, έχουν περάσει 7 ώρες από τότε που έφαγα και η κοιλιά ΤΟΥΜΠΑΝΟ.. Πίνω νερά και καπνίζω και ενώ τα μάτια μου είναι κόκκινα, δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Ξαπλώνω και μου ανεβαίνουν όλα στον οισοφάγο. Απ'την άλλη, νομίζω πως όλο αυτό το φούσκωμα είναι στο μυαλό μου αυτή τη στιγμή από το άγχος ότι παχαίνω......:sniffle::sniffle::sniffle::sn iffle::sniffle::sniffle: Δεν έχω να πω κάτι άλλο.. Ελπίζω η αυριανή μέρα να είναι η αρχή μιας καλής εποχής, όπου δεν θα ξανακάνω τέτοια όχι μόνο γιατί παχαίνω, αλλά γιατί δημιουργώ και πρόβλημα στο στομάχι. Μια δίαιτα, μια φαι, μια δίαιτα, μια φαί. Θα πάθω καμιά καρδιά στο τέλος. Μακάρι να ξυπνήσω αύριο και να έχω τον μισό κώλο απ' αυτόν που έχω τώρα..:saint::spin:

----------


## Mak

φίλη Ondine, δεν είμαι ειδική ούτε στη βουλιμία ούτε στην ανορεξία αφού εγώ επί χρόνια ταλαιπωριόμουν από συναισθηματική υπερφαγία, τα συναισθήματα όμως είναι πανομοιότυπα σε όλες τις διαταραχές...Τρώμε τα τοξικά μας συναισθήματα για να τους δοθεί ένας τρόπος έκφρασης αφού δε βγαίνουν με άλλον πιο υγιή. Ή δεν τρώμε τίποτα αυτο-τιμωρητικά που είμαστε προβληματικοί, ανάξιοι, ανεπαρκείς, ανασφαλείς, άσχημοι, μόνοι κτλ. Όπως και να έχει, τρώγοντας ή μη τρώγοντας, έχουμε καταστήσει τη λήψη τροφής τη μοναδική μας σκέψη, είτε παρηγορούμαστε μέσα από αυτήν, είτε τη στερούμαστε ως "κάθαρση" για τις "αμαρτίες" μας..
Η μεγαλύτερη αμαρτία που βίωνα εγώ ως άτομο με διατροφική διαταραχή ήταν ότι δεν ήμουν ικανή να προστατεύσω, να διαφυλάξω, να φροντίσω και να υπερασπιστώ το ωραιότερο δώρο που μου χαρίστηκε, την υγεία μου.. Κατέστρεφα το σώμα μου άρα και το πολύτιμο περιεχόμενο του, την ψυχή μου.. Έτρωγα σα μανιακή γιατί κάθε μου μπούκωμα μπούκωνε και τις σκέψεις που επιτέλους βγάζαν το σκασμό μέσα στο κεφάλι μου, σκέψεις που αφορούσαν για το ποια είμαι, που πάω, τη μοναξιά μου, δηλαδή πολύ σημαντικά ζητήματα ύπαρξης. Ή και για τα απλά, της καθημερινότητας, που δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω αυτό ή το άλλο, που ανέβαλα την τάδε υποχρέωση, που δεν είμαι επαρκής κόρη, αδερφή, επαγγελματίας, νοικοκυρά κτλ.... Όλα γίνονταν πιο ήπια για όσες ώρες κρατούσαν τα υπερφαγικά, όλα γίνονταν πιο ήπια και πιο τοξικά από ποτέ εντέλει! Γιατί μαζί με όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ανία, μονοτονία, μοναξιά, ανασφάλεια, μαζεύονταν και άλλα τόσα προβλήματα υγείας. 

Εσύ, από πρώτο χέρι, κατάλαβες ότι το σώμα σου "μιλάει" , μη σου πω ουρλιάζει πως δεν αντέχει άλλο θανατηφόρες δίαιτες. Το σώμα σου σε έχει ξεκουφάνει με τις αντιδράσεις του αλλά εσύ συνεχίζεις να βλέπεις τα συμπτώματα και όχι την αιτία που το σώμα σου διαμαρτύρεται. Η τελευταία σου ευχή είναι 'Μακάρι να ξυπνήσω αύριο και να έχω τον μισό κώλο απ' αυτόν που έχω τώρα.", θεμιτό να θέλεις να σου αρέσεις. Ποτέ δε χλευάζω την επιθυμία κάποιου να είναι αρεστός πρώτα σε εκείνον και μετά στους άλλους. Όμως, όπως δε βοηθιεσαι από κανέναν κοντινό σου όταν σου λένε ότι είσαι πιο ωραία τώρα που έβαλες βάρος, ή όπως δεν νιώθεις ότι σε καταλαβαίνουν, σκέψου ότι και εσυ η ίδια δεν εχεις καταλάβει ότι το μεγαλύτερό σου θέμα δεν είναι το ότι το ρίχνεις στο φαί για να πάρεις ότι σου λείπει από αλλού, αλλά ότι δεν έχεις εστιάσει στα προβλήματα που σε ρίχνουν σε τέτοια αντιμετώπιση, αφήνεις ανοιχτή την πόρτα στη μοιρολατρία "τι να κάνω τώρα εγώ η καημένη που όλοι είναι μακριά, που όλα είναι σε ακινησία και στασιμότητα, που όλοι είναι πιο αδύνατοι και εγώ συγκρίνομαι μαζί τους και υπολείπομαι κτλ". Αν συνεχισεις να εστιάζεις σε όσα δεν έχεις, θα περάσεις μια ζωή μίζερη και το χειρότερο δε θα σταματήσει ποτέ ο φαύλος κύκλος "δίαιτα-φαϊ-φαϊ-δίαιτα", έτσι θέλεις να περάσεις τα νιάτα σου? Χαστουκίζοντας κάθε πρωί τον εαυτό σου, πονώντας τον, γδέρνοντας την ψυχή σου από τις ενοχές? Αν δεν αρχίσεις να μετράς τα συν της καθημερινότητας σου, αυτό θα γίνει με μαθηματική ακρίβεια. Πολλές φορές τα συν είναι λίγα και τα πλην πολλά και σημαντικά. Η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι δεν αφήνω τα πλην να γιγαντωθούν γιατί όσο το έκανα, με οδήγησα στον πάτο. Όταν αποφάσισα πως ακόμη και τα λίγα συν, τα ευχαριστιέμαι και τα εκτιμώ, τα υπολογίζω και τα μεγεθύνω, τότε ένιωσα καλυτερα με τον εαυτό μου και το ποια είμαι. 

Βέβαια, εκτός από την ψυχολογικη διάσταση του θέματος, σκέψου ότι μπορεί να έχεις πειράξει τόσο πολύ τη βιοχημεία σου με τις εναλλαγες αφαγίας και υπερφαγίας, που ο εγκέφαλος να μη δίνει τα σωστά σήματα και είναι σε ανισορροπία βιοχημική οπότε να μη μπορείς να πάρεις τις ορθές αποφάσεις, να βρίσκεσαι σε θολούρα οπότε να νιώθεις ανίκανη να επέμβεις στα υπερφαγικά σου. 
Διαβάζοντας όσα έγραψες, ένιωσα το "βάρος" σου, με προβλήματισε και μου θύμισε δικές μου καταστάσεις, όχι πολύ μακρινές, ξεπερασμένες κατά ένα μεγάλο μέρος αλλά πάντα παρούσες στη μνήμη του νου αλλά και του σώματος. Πίστεψε με το "βάρος" σου δεν είναι τα 67 κιλά σου, είναι οι 67 τόνοι τοξικών συναισθημάτων που "τρως" αντί να διαχειρίζεσαι. 
Φιλικά
Γιώτα

----------


## Ondine

σευχαριστω Γιώτα που μου έγραψες.. ξύπνησα τώρα το μεσημέρι και μπήκα να δω αν εχω καμιά απάντηση. ΣΤην αρχή φοβήθηκα ότι μπορεί κάποιος σε αυτή την απάντηση να με "βρίζει", να με αποκαλέσει άρρωστη ή αχάριστη. Χάρηκα όταν είδα ότι δεν ήταν έτσι. Πιστεύω καμιά φορά ότι ουσιαστικά φοβάμαι να βγω από τη μοναξιά μου. ¨Εχω ζήσει τόσα χρόνια με αυτήν, με τις αγχωτικές μου κρίσεις, με την κλάψα και την ανάγκη να τρέχω και να κρύβομαι, που νομίζω ότι ενώ από την μια τα μισώ όλα αυτά, απο την άλλη τι θα κάνω χωρίς την μοναξιά μου; Δεν είναι κάτι που μπορώ να πετάξω από πάνω μου, δεν είναι ένα κουνούπι να το συνθλίψω, είναι ο ίδιος μου ο εαυτός στην χειρότερη εκδοσή του. Κάθομαι και γράφω τώρα, καθισμένη στο κρεβάτι, είμαι ζαλισμένη που ξύπνησα μεσημέρι, καίει ο λαιμός μου απ' τα τσιγάρα και το μόνο που αισθάνομαι είναι ΒΑΡΟΣ. όλο μου το σώμα είναι για μένα βάρος, θέλω να κόψω τα χέρια μου, τα πόδια μου, τα μαλλιά μου, θέλω να μην υπάρχει τίποτα πάνω μου, θέλω να νιώσω ανάλαφρη και δεν μπορώ. Και έχεις δίκιο όταν λες ότι το βάρος που νιώθω δεν είναι τα 67 κιλά μου, αλλά 67 τόνοι συναισθημάτων που με δηλητηριάζουν. Γιατί όταν κάποτε ήμουν 67 κιλά, ακόμα και όταν κάποτε κάποτε ήμουν 80, δεν ένιωθα έτσι. Δεν ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω το σώμα μου και να περπατήσω. Δεν ένιωθα ότι με τραβάει η βαρύτητα συνεχώς προς τα κάτω. Νιώθω επιεικώς απαίσια, έχω να φάω 18 ώρες , και δεν νιώθω πείνα προς το παρόν, παρ' όλα αυτά το βάρος μου μέσα μου, είναι βάρος. Αισθάνομαι ακόμα και ότι τα εσωτερικά μου όργανα δεν λειτουργούν καλά, συνεχώς ή θα νιώθω πρήξιμο, ή κάψιμο, ή πόνο, αυτή τη στιγμή πονάω ας πούμε στην κοιλιά κάτω αριστερά χωρίς λόγο, πονάει η πλάτη μου πολύ...Πριν κοίταξα τον εαυτό μου στον καθρέφτη, είδα μια χοντρούλα, σε καμιά ώρα θα φύγω να πάω να μιλήσω για δουλειά (επιτέλους), όμως καταβάθος θέλω μόνο να αρχίσω να κλαίω γιατί δεν νιώθω άξια, ούτε ικανή έτσι όπως είμαι, αυτό το "βάρος" με έχει πλακώσει. Νιώθω ότι θα βγω έξω και όλοι ενδόμυχα θα κοροϊδεύουν την εικόνα μου, ότι ο εργοδότης θα με απορρίψει επειδή δεν έχω χαμηλό βάρος, θέλω να πάρω μια τρόμπα και να με ξεφουσκώσω. Θα πάω βεβαίως να τον βρω, δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή, θα μαζέψω όλα τα 150 κι όχι 67 κιλά συναισθημάτων, θα τα σηκώσω και θα πάω, κι ας ωρύεται ο εγκέφαλός μου. Καλή μου τύχη σε ό, τι τύχει

----------


## Ondine

:sniff::sniff:

----------


## Scarllet_D

Εγώ θα μπω λίγο στα πιο πρακτικά ζητήματα. Αναφέρεις πως νιώθεις πόνους χωρίς λόγο, κλπ. Εχεις κανει καθόλου εξετάσεις αίματος; Όλη αυτη η λάθος διατροφή μπορει να εχει επηρεάσει πολύ άσχημα την βιοχημεία σου και για αυτο να σου βγαίνουν όλα αυτά. Μην ξέχνας, κατά βάθος είμαστε κυρίως ορμόνες :) 
Θα σου προτεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ΚΑΛΟ γιατρό να κάνετε εξετάσεις κλπ, και ίσως να σε βοηθούσε το να αρχίσει να εξωτερικευεις τα συναισθηματα σου πιο πολύ. Ότι κρατάς μέσα σου χτίζεται και μεγαλώνει και κάποια στιγμή θα σκάσει. Κι έτσι όπως θα σκάσει, μπορεί να σε σπάσει. Επίσης δες το και με απλά μαθηματικά, συμφωνα με το ύψος σου είναι μια χαρά φυσιολογικό! Κάτι άλλο είναι που σε τρώει κι απλά επι του παρόντος βρίσκει διοδο εκεί. Κι όταν αυτο το κάτι αρχίσει να επηρεάζει και την υγεία σου ακόμα χειρότερα τότε θα βρισκει κι άλλους τρόπους να κρυβεται. Ψάξε να βρεις τι είναι αυτό που σε έχει φέρει σε αυτο το σημείο! Ευχομαι πραγματικά να ειναι καθαρά βιοχημικό το θέμα, ή εστω να φταιει η βιοχημεία για τα συμπτώματα που έχεις, γιατι σιγουρα δεν ειναι αρκετη η βιοχημεια μας για να προκαλέσει τέτοια ταραχή, μπορεί όμως να την επιβαρυνει ΠΟΛΥ. Σου εύχομαι τα καλύτερα, και να ξέρεις πως εμείς είμαστε εδώ για να σε βοηθήσουμε και να σε στηριξουμε στον αγωνα σου να τα βρεις με τον εαυτό σου και το σώμα σου. Ξέρουμε τι σημαίνει διατροφική διαταραχή όλοι μας λίγο πολύ οπότε εμείς σε καταλαβαίνουμε σίγουρα :) 
Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου!!!!

----------


## Ondine

όταν είχα μπει στο νοσοκομείο πριν ένα μήνα, μου είχαν πάρει πολύ αίμα για να κάνουν όλες τις εξετάσεις που μπορούν να γίνουν στο αίμα. Δεν έχω τίποτα, πέρα από υπερβολικά χαμηλά επίπεδα σιδήρου. Πάντα είχα αναιμία, απλά τώρα παράγινε. Όταν θυμάμαι, παίρνω τα χάπια μου. Δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο που να φαίνεται με αιματολογικές εξετάσεις. Είμαι σε δύσκολη κατάσταση, πεινάω, είμαι άρρωστη και κουρασμένη, νυστάζω αλλά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Βλέπω κάτι φυστίκια στο τραπέζι και θέλω να τα αρπάξω και να τα ρίξω κάτω. :grind::grind:

----------


## baklavadaki

έχουν δίκιο τα κορίτσια.. από το κείμενο σου φαίνεται πως έισαι σε μια σύγχυση και τα κιλα δεν είναι το πρόβλημα.. τα κιλά σου για το ύψος σου είναι ιδανικά, πραγματικά!πολλές θα ήθελαν το σώμα σου.. αλλά δεν είναι τα κιλά το θέμα..
Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς τι να σου πω μηπως και βοηθήσει.. ίσως και ένας ψυχολόγος να βοήθαγε, αλλά πραγματικά πρέπει να ηρεμήσεις και να τα βάλεις κάτω τα πράγματα και να δεις μηπως βρεις τι ακριβώς φταίει.. μπορείς να τα γράψεις σ ένα χαρτί αυτά που σε τρώνε και μετά θα δεις πως θα νιώσεις καλύτερα.. Είναι πολύ καλό που είσαι καλά στην υγεία σου!Αυτό είναι το νούμερο είναι και είσαι και μικρή οπότε υπάρχει χρόνος επανόρθωσης αλλά μην το αργείς!Το σώμα σου ήδη διαμάρτηρήθηκε μ αυτά που του κάνεις..
Διάβασε και διάφορα τόπικ σ αυτό το φόρουμ και θα βοηθηθείς τόσο στο ψυχολογικό θέμα όσο και στην διατροφή.. Να πανε όλα καλά εύχομαι.. Δεν παλευεις με τα κιλά, αλλά όπως οι περισσότεροι εδώ με τους δαίμονες του μυαλού μας

----------


## Ondine

ευχαριστώ, παιδιά. Βρήκα δουλειά που έχει πολλή ορθοστασία, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Γίνομαι χώμα, αλλά τουλάχιστον κάτι κάνω, και στο τέλος της μέρας είμαι κουρασμένη και ο ύπνος δεν είναι πρόβλημα. Οι σκέψεις είναι σκέψεις και η διάθεση στα πατώματα, αλλά από κάπου επρεπε να ξεκινήσω. Το σώμα μου συνεχίζει και με εκδικείται, η κοιλιά μου είναι πολύ σφιγμένη, έχω κάποιους πόνους που πανε κι έρχονται..Τα πλευρά μου με πονάνε πολύ αν τα αγγίξω λες και με σπάσανε στο ξύλο! Έγκλωβίζω αέρα και ανάμεσα στα πλευρά, δεν σταματάω πουθενα:thumbup::crazy:

----------


## aiglh!

με την εργασια ξεφευγεις παλι καλα! δεν σπουδαζεις? ολο αυτο με το πρηξιμο προηλθε από την άσχημη διατροφη που έκανες δηλαδη?

----------


## Ondine

τέλειωσα τις σπουδές μου πρόσφατα. η εργασία μου είναι εντελώς άσχετη με αυτό που σπούδασα αλλά δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρω κάτι άλλο έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει τα πράγματα. Όλο αυτό το πρήξιμο μάλλον ήταν αποτέλεσμα του ότι άσκησα μεγάλη βία στο σώμα μου πέρυσι με τόση δίαιτα, μετά που άρχισα να τρώω έπαθε σοκ η κοιλιά μου και όλα τα εσωτερικά όργανα και κυρίως το στρες μου που τελευταία έχει φτάσει σε τρελά επίπεδα. Είμαι καλύτερα γιατί παίρνω τα χάπια του γαστρεντερολόγου, αλλά είμαι μονίμως σφιγμένη, αγχωμένη, νιώθω το σώμα μου καταπονημένο λες και έσκαβα όλη μέρα, ζαλίζομαι πολύ συχνά, έχω το νου συνέχεια στην κοιλιά μου και πόσο μεγάλη είναι και στο τι θα φάω σήμερα. Τις τελευταίες μέρες έκανα δίαιτα 1300 θερμίδων, νιώθω καλύτερα ψυχολογικά απτην άλλη πεινάω πολύ και πάω και τρώω μανιτάρια. Χαχαχαχα:roll::roll:

----------


## aiglh!

το ειχα παθει και εγω αυτο καποια περιοδο αλλα ευτυχως αποχωρησε απο μονο του! ναι να τρως οσο μπορεις πιο σωστα!! προσεχε τον εαυτο σου ;)

----------

